# jack stands>



## Delta16 (Dec 27, 2005)

What brand of floor jack and stands would you recommend? What brand of 
multimeter would you recommend( My old one got wet)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sears usually runs a good deal on the craftsman 2 1/4 ton floor jack and jack stands if you wait around.


----------



## Delta16 (Dec 27, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> sears usually runs a good deal on the craftsman 2 1/4 ton floor jack and jack stands if you wait around.


I have a 3 ton floor jack from Craftsman, that I bought for $50 when there was a special. I was looking at their 3 ton jack stands but for $5 more I might buy the 3 1/2 jack stands, and I have the Craftsman 2 1/4 ton floor jack that I bought last year.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Delta16 said:


> I was looking at their 3 ton jack stands but for $5 more I might buy the 3 1/2 jack stands


what are you holding up?!?!

I guess if you own a SUV or a truck maybe, but one of those are rated to support MORE then the entire weight of 2 of my cars.


----------



## Delta16 (Dec 27, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> what are you holding up?!?!
> 
> I guess if you own a SUV or a truck maybe, but one of those are rated to support MORE then the entire weight of 2 of my cars.


My dads 83 Chevy Caprice and my Altima,


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Delta16 said:


> My dads 83 Chevy Caprice and my Altima,


the caprice might have a bit of weight, but a pair of 3 ton jack stands (6 thousand pounds) would be more then enough to hold up just the front end of either of those cars.


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

Walmart has a sale on a set of Duralast jackstands, chocks and a Duralast jack for like $30 bucks. Excellent deal!


----------

